# Geomelt and geo salt and eco salt



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Was wondering if anyone has used any of the above products from WWW.snisolutions.com Have a federal account and they are requesting we use this product. Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

PremierSnow sells Geo Melt from what i heard its good stuff





QUOTE FROM PremierSnow 
We are from the Des Moines area and have accounts in Altoona, Johnston and West Des Moines. 

We are looking for a few trucks as regular subs and looking for backups. 

If you need help with ice control, we have 2 large sand trucks and a 750 gallon liquid truck. We are also a distributor of Geo Melt liquid De-icer\Anti-icer.


----------



## PremierSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

We are using and selling Geo Melt products in the Des Moines area this year. We have researched a lot of different products and are very happy with our findings on their products. This product is being used by the cities of West Des Moines, Des Moines, another Des Moines area snow contractor, as well as the Nebraska DOT. We felt that was a pretty good reference on the product.

We also have bag ice melt available, one of which we don't have but can order is ECOMelt, We have chosen TripleMelt as our main product as we felt it was a better/safer product if used correctly. We also have a secondary product called QuikThaw which would be very close to ECOMelt. Personally we have used ECOMelt a couple years ago and was very happy with its performance but we chose these two options instead. We also have GeoSalt which is rock salt coated with GEO which is safer than rock salt and works to a lower temperature.

Please fee free to give us a call at 515-309-9318 and we can discuss the products, pricing, and delivery options in further details with you.


----------

